# Old people constantly repeating the same stories.



## Old Hipster (Jan 19, 2014)

What's up with that! We can't all be in the early stages of Alzheimer.

I'm getting so bad I have to preference just about anything I tell somebody with..

"Did I already tell you this !?" Because I know I have a problem in this area.

But other folks we know just happily recount the same "event" over and over and over again. 

I've heard some of the same stories from the same people so many times now, I often just want to tell then.."Stop, I'll take it from here!"

Or depending on the person...so I know what I can get away with.

"Wow no kidding !"

"Gee how many times has this happened to you ? not again !"


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes, happens all the time, I used to forgot who I'd told a story to, it's easier now, not so many people around to tell 'em to.  It's not just Alz that does it, unless I've had it a very long time. 



Others do it too, if I've heard it more than twice I just say 'so you were telling me last week.'


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 19, 2014)

Maybe what we say is so important it's worth repeating. :lofl:


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 19, 2014)

I believe you have a point TWHRIDER.
One of the things I missed most when my husband died was the banter that sprung from any number of silly occurrences !
when one has no opportunity to practise, one loses the knack.
that is one reason why I joined here, but I have to consider replies, my brain is not as sharp as it was, out of practise I suppose.

When you don't see people every day, I think you are bound to repeat yourself..


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 19, 2014)

Since retiring, I find myself doing that sometimes.  In my case at least, I lose track of time, and when I last talked to who, so don't remember if I have already told them something.  A lot of times these days, I'm not even sure of what day it is half of the time.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 19, 2014)

Lazy brain..I like that theory.

My husband and I make a joke out of it a lot. Especially when out driving someplace. Because then some landmark, even an restaurant, anything, will make us remember something.

"Hey did I ever tell you about...... "

 "NO! I don't believe you ever did tell me that story."


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 19, 2014)

8





rkunsaw said:


> Maybe what we say is so important it's worth repeating. :lofl:



Maybe if we say that enough, we'll believe it!layful:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 19, 2014)

You know what's REALLY bad? When old people constantly repeat the same stories!

What's up with that! We can't all be in the early stages of Alzheimer.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm with rkunsaw...we have to make absolutely sure that everybody stands still long enough to hear what we have to say because it's SO important! It could even be life-changing for the listener, yanno?


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 19, 2014)

Since retiring, I find myself doing that sometimes.  In my case at least, I lose track of time, and when I last talked to who, so don't remember if I have already told them something.  A lot of times these days, I'm not even sure of what day it is half of the time.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 19, 2014)

Did you know that thousands of people are reading these threads. This really puts the pressure on now.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 19, 2014)

Old Hipster said:


> Did you know that thousands of people are reading these threads. This really puts the pressure on now.


Including NSA, Mr and Mrs Obama....


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 19, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Including NSA, Mr and Mrs Obama....


And I'm sure they are enthralled.

Holy Cow, Robert Herjavec, the computer security guru said that "they" can indeed and do spy on people through their webcams. So now I do try to look half way presentable while at my computer.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 19, 2014)

Old Hipster said:


> Did you know that thousands of people are reading these threads. This really puts the pressure on now.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

I remember my grandmother calling and always repeating the same things over and over, my mother too and now my daughter tells me I already told her that!


----------



## Sunny (Jan 19, 2014)

I think there are two answers to this. For people who are busy and active (old or young), and interact with many different people all the time, it's hard to remember exactly which people you have told which story to.  However, I have noticed that an early sign of dementia seems to be frequent repetition, especially repeating the exact same words over and over, each time. So I guess the reason depends on the circumstances.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 19, 2014)

I can't repeat things exactly, because I can never remember the exact words....


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 19, 2014)

Neither can I, I can't even repeat a joke.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 19, 2014)

Sunny said:


> I think there are two answers to this. For people who are busy and active (old or young), and interact with many different people all the time, it's hard to remember exactly which people you have told which story to.  However, I have noticed that an early sign of dementia seems to be frequent repetition, especially repeating the exact same words over and over, each time. So I guess the reason depends on the circumstances.


Some people, their stories are like a running monologue, we had a gal at coffee break for a while, coffee break got to be like a bad comedy routine. She'd never shut up and you couldn't get a word in edge wise to save your soul. And often times it was the same boring story, again! 

When she retired it was one of the happiest days of my life! she just annoyed the hell out of me anyway, and I can put up with a lot.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jan 19, 2014)

Did I tell you all that I had this date with a girl and we ended up in the cornfield in my car and...and...and 

oh wait that wasnt a cornfield but in back of the firehouse and...and...oh wait that wasnt my car....have you'll heard this before?


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 19, 2014)

I agree with Sunny, depends on the circumstance.  When I was working, there were a lot of people around, so I would forget if I told a particular person something of interest going on in the workplace.  Being the union steward (and lead person), I was a source of the latest happenings that may affect the employees.  But, when unsure if I told someone already, I would initially ask, saving my time and theirs.

After retirement, it's good that we repeat our stories now and then, because usually the person we're telling them to has already forgotten, or never remembered (or consciously heard) the first telling, LOL! ld:


----------



## TICA (Jan 19, 2014)

I can't remember who I told what to.   Do it all the time!  Am I worried?  Nope.  I figure I'm worth while listening to even if it is the same story.

Do it all the time....


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 19, 2014)

:clap:


----------



## Katybug (Jan 19, 2014)

My daughter is the only one who nicely tells me occasionally, but I know I do it often...and I know I post the same things over and over.  You all are kind enough to overlook it.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 19, 2014)

_*Katy first of all it's lovely to see you back and secondly i have never read a post where you have repeated yourself*_


----------



## Katybug (Jan 19, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _*Katy first of all it's lovely to see you back and secondly i have never read a post where you have repeated yourself*_



Thank you, dear Jill.  I have been hoping all along, as you mentioned in another post, that if I were guilty that perhaps some of you would have forgotten you had read it before. But I promise you, it will happen. Let's all make a pact to kindly overlook.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 19, 2014)

I never noticed anybody on here repeating themselves, posting the same things again.

But then again pretty much anything I read goes in one eye and out the other, I can't remember squat anymore.

I've noticed myself making a post saying the exact same thing I said in a previous post, most of the time I catch myself, but sheeesh. 

I'd never call anybody out on it, well except my husband of course. :sentimental:


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 19, 2014)

Katy first of all it's lovely to see you back and secondly i have never read a post where you have repeated yourself


----------



## RedRibbons (Jan 19, 2014)

If I tell a story again, I say "I already told you this" LOL.  It is not just "Old" people who do this. I have known people in their 40's who do this also.


----------

